
Ask HN: Work perks - kreeWall
What kind of perks&#x2F;package&#x2F;fringe benefits do you get at your workplace? What kind of things do you wish you had?
======
cimmanom
Snacks (meh, they're not all healthy; and some of us are better than others at
resisting temptation).

Someone mentioned bicycle parking; I don't use it but our building just added
that.

Dog-friendly office (mixed bag, they're nice to have around but they can be
loud and at least one is not fully house trained).

Decent health benefits (crucial).

Pre-tax transit benefits.

401K with employer match (after the last couple of jobs I now consider this
crucial and regret not requiring it during previous searches).

Dinner and a cab home if you have to stay exceptionally late (almost never
take advantage, but highly appreciated when leaving the office at 9:30pm
during a snowstorm).

Volunteer day when the entire office turns out once a year to work with a
local nonprofit. (Love this! And I think it does more for employee solidarity
than any social event.)

Unmetered PTO that at least in some departments we're actively encouraged to
take advantage of. Awesome if it makes you comfortable taking off more than a
couple weeks a year. Awful if it makes you uncomfortable taking any time off.

Paid parental leave. (One of those things that should be universal and we're
doing better at than most places but could still offer more.)

Flexible hours.

Summer half-day fridays (best thing ever!)

Beer fridge (with the general expectation that it'll be opened only on Friday
evenings; rarely used)

Office parties (as an introvert, I loathe these, but I guess some people enjoy
them).

Wish we had:

Private offices, or at least cubicles. Or noise dampening treatments for the
concrete ceiling or floor. Or something.

Non-fluorescent lighting.

Health initiatives.

------
ainiriand
Too many to mention I think. Food, healthy snacks, pool table, subsidized bike
buying, subsidized public transport, free company bus if public transport is
not your thing, free health insurance, pension contribution, share dealing
schema, social committee events every month, pizza and beers every payday or
last Friday of the month, free breakfast after moday's bank holidays, dentist
visits, hairdresser visits, bank visits... I'm sure I forgot some.

I cannot think in anything that I wish I had.

------
mtmail
Inside bicycle parking. I don't like chaining my bike outside in any
neighborhood.

A part startup I worked for (10 employees at the time) installed a shower for
employees.

